# 3 weeks to season and... Target Panic



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

"3 weeks to season and... Target Panic".... and that is exactly why September is my biggest month every year. Truthfully, I continue to fail to understand why bowhunters don't recognize the problem more during 3D season.
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

AJ the TP Guru said:


> "3 weeks to season and... Target Panic".... and that is exactly why September is my biggest month every year. Truthfully, I continue to fail to understand why bowhunters don't recognize the problem more during 3D season.
> 
> V


More than likely it's due to the fact that not everyone shoots 3D. Just sayin


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

djm029 said:


> More than likely it's due to the fact that not everyone shoots 3D. Just sayin


djm, you are so right..... unfortunately. I'd go even further and say that many of those guys - the ones who only find out in September that they can't hit piddly - haven't even picked up the bow since last season. It is what it is.


----------



## tjk5082 (Jan 7, 2012)

AJ the TP Guru said:


> I'd go even further and say that many of those guys - the ones who only find out in September that they can't hit piddly - haven't even picked up the bow since last season. It is what it is.


whoa easy now... working 7am to 6pm every day and nearest archery range is an hour out w/o traffic and busy weekends or overtime on the weekends makes it extremely difficult to shoot. I love shooting. When I lived in a house w/ a yard I shot everyday after work. It sucks having these limitation so don't throw me in w/ the "haven't picked up a bow since last season" group. I'm just looking for advice.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

You Tube Target Panic you'll get more solid answers there I'm sure. This Archery Talk can be tough sometimes. Good Luck


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Through lack of shooting, your archery muscles have weakened. This results in a less steady hold than you are used to seeing. This leads to trying to hold steadier by engaging more muscle. More muscle engaged results in more movement and the cycle spirals down until you can't hit a bale at 20 yards.

The secret is that you can't muscle your way to steady. Steady comes from a bow that fits and solid bone to bone support form that lets you relax the most muscle.

Your problems are compounded by not being able to shoot more often. It really sucks when real life gets in the way of archery.

Could you set up a target butt in a closet in your apartment? You only need a couple of yards. Shooting close to the bale helps you get in condition and lets you execute your shot without the stress of trying to hit a target. One hint - layered foam targets are much quieter than bag targets. In a closed in space, a bag target can sound like you're shooting a 22.

Just get close and focus on one part of your form at a time. Get your shot calmed down and back in control. When you can, get out and shoot at 10 yards, then 15 yards, then further as you build confidence in your shot. Take it slowly and don't allow stress or tension to creep into your shot. If you feel the tension begin, let down and take a short break, then start over at a closer distance. This is not a quick cure, but if you can shoot at short distance every day, you should get control of your shot in time to hunt this year.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

i shoot all year 4-6 times a week, winter leagues,in my basement,outdoors and 3d, if you shoot alot when september comes you are ready,there is no quick fix for most of us. you could shoot at a target 6 feet away, too at least keep your muscle memory a couple of days a week all year. anyway good luck this fall.


----------



## tjk5082 (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks guys! I shot again yesterday and I was doing fine at 20, I think I just mentally freaked myself out w/ the season coming up.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

one thing i try to mentally do is just aim for a while and then release . take your time aiming.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

glad to see your ok.......................


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

The more you acknowledge it the worse it gets ! Don't think about it or dwell on it just let the shot happen . I know it's easier said than done but it will work . And a copy of Larry wise core archery


----------



## tjk5082 (Jan 7, 2012)

I was shooting twice a day in my apt at 8yds on a pie plate and was able to get out to my prop today and shot at 10 and 20 stacking arrows on top of each other. I was still a little jittery but I'm going to keep on shooting in the apt working on squeezing the release. Once I get my house in november I'm starting 100% over and taking the sight off and going to work my way back to where I was.


----------

